# AMC Forums



## Greg (May 5, 2004)

Anyone else notice that the AMC Forums have been pretty dead lately? At least compared to the way they used to be. It used to be the most active hiking forum out there and I think VFTT has even AMC beat now. What gives? Is it just a slow hiking time-of-year; i.e. winter hiking is wrapping up and the summer season hasn't quite kicked in yet?


----------



## Stephen (May 5, 2004)

I wrote a response, then deleted it, as it seemed to be too AMC-bashing.

Suffice it to say I don't visit that forum much anymore.

-Stephen


----------



## Mike P. (May 5, 2004)

It happens from time to time over on the AMC boards, especillay just prior to the roads opening. The buzz about winter peakbagging is gone, mud & rotten snow still reside high up on trails which keeps people hiking more locally around their homes in Southern New England (Devil's Hopyard & Gay City State Parks have been buzzing but you won't find people asking questions about them, I suspect Blue Hills is pretty busy too in MA)

As the seasonal hikers start coming out, I think you'll see it pick up some.  Some of the old-time AMC people have decided to just post on VFTT as Darren has a more strict policy on flamers so it does not get so silly.  AMC has been a little better than it was 12 - 18 months ago but still not as tight as VFTT.

So far, we have not have too much trouble here either with flamers & spammers, at least on this forum.  (I'd delete some of them if it was to silly & discuss with the other moderators,)


----------



## MichaelJ (May 5, 2004)

My $0.02 about how I got to 700+ posts on the AMC boards then cut waaaay back:

With new people finding the boards, it started to be the same questions over and over. While I do like to help people, enjoy seeing new folks getting into the outdoors, and want to make their hikes as good as possible, I just got sick of repeating myself over and over.

It's much more enjoyable to be a part of a community than just answering one-time-only posters questions.

I still help folks out, but don't join discussions on topics that I've already discussed many times over in the past.


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2004)

good point by MichaelJ!  especially considering the weath of information out there on web pages such as the White Mountain Server and the Peakbagging site, it appears many people don't do some simple research before asking a quesiton...  and then never post again.  most questions could even be answered simply by pulling out a topo map and guide book.  i think answering tedious and elementary posts to help a newbie along is more satisfying if the poster became a part of the community.

personally, i appreciated the AMC site a bit more before they switched BB software.  i also feel they need some more moderation as things get outta control and ugly pretty quickly over there.  definitely doesn't feel like a community whereas this site and VFTT do (partly due to better forum software, amongst other reasons such as friendliness).

i've certainly increased my traffic to this forum a great deal in the past few months and have all but vanished on AMC.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 5, 2004)

I have not visited the AMC boards lately either, but then, I tend to be sporadic in BB conversations.
I do see quite a few people on trails though. So, maybe people are busy hiking. For me, next to fall, this is my favorite time to hike. Temperatures are nice, daylight plentyfull and no bugs. Once the black flies come out in force, I throw my boots in the closet for a good while and turn to my other outdoor interests like biking and surfing.
May and June in the mountains can be quite buggy. Do you guys hike throughout that time or do you wait for the insect madness to die down a bit?


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2004)

i hike throughout the bug season and find it's never as bad as people say it is.  especially may, as long as you keep following the melting snow line, the bugs seem to stay away.  and when they do come, DEET almost always keeps them off me.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 6, 2004)

I hike in May and June. I find the bugs to be at the lower elevations so I climb to the summits. The wind keeps them away and I always bring a bug net.


----------



## smitty77 (May 6, 2004)

I haven't been to the AMC sight in quite a while and I'll second what MichaelJ said about repeating posts.  I quit visiting because I got sick of seeing posts for "Which boots are best", "Which rain jacket to use", and "Swollen feet, HELP!"  :roll:

Lately it seems that when you do reply to a post for help, as I have twice in Family Connection, the original poster doesn't return for any discussion.  Maybe it's me.  Am I the net's greatest thread killer?  [long silence]  Anyone here?  [long silence]  Guess so.    

The M&M section was getting particularly annoying.  If I wanted to be bored with political debate, I would turn on CSPAN.  At least here it's confined to one thread, and that seems to be tapering off.

As a side note, I haven't been to VFTT either simply because of a lack of spare time.  It takes me a lot longer to go through the latest messages due to the high volume of people using the board.  That and the vast number of posts pertaining the the Dax which doesn't really interest me.

This place seems like the best fit for me.  So I visit here the most.


----------



## TenPeaks (May 6, 2004)

I visit AMC, VFTT and AlpineZone about once per day to see what is going on, but only post feedback occassionaly. My own personal policy is that I'll only post advice and perhaps make an interesting comment now and then. I won't post anything negative about anyone and I try not to rant too much.

With the warmer weather approaching I think you'll see more activity on all the sites.


----------



## Mike P. (May 6, 2004)

If Dave M. has replied, how much more can be added???? :lol: 

As for hiking all year, you betcha, I do try & avoid the ADK's & ME though for late May thru the end of June as experience in ADKs has been they are far worse there than in NH.  Avoiding ME is only because I hear others say it is also worse than NH.  

Now lately I've been running ito rainy day hikes also in late May & June so bugs are not bad in a downpour. :-?


----------



## SilentCal (May 6, 2004)

The AMC boards are generally the first place that people wind up who want to participate in the outdoors in an online format.  From there,  I believe they make their way to other sites that are more region specific or interest specific.   VFFT is a great site but since about half the content has to do with the Daks,  I hardly post because I'm not to familar with the area.   The true scuttlebutt is the M & M board.    At first it was funny to read some of the topics, but now I check it out about once every other month.   The AMC board was great when I was just starting out but now it's like a toy you got when you were five and don't play with anymore.  This site doesn't put up with nasty posting.  The arguements are kept under control and everyone's opinion is respected.   The veterans of the site are helpful to new members questions and want everyone to just have a good experience with the outdoors whether it be skiing or hiking.    

Three cheers to Greg for that :beer:


----------



## pedxing (May 7, 2004)

As this forum picked up - it (and VFTT) replaced the AMC forums when I wanted to go to a northeast hiking board.  It's great to see that activity has been rising here - I have always liked the tenor and tone here at AZ.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2004)

pedxing said:
			
		

> As this forum picked up - it (and VFTT) replaced the AMC forums when I wanted to go to a northeast hiking board.  It's great to see that activity has been rising here - I have always liked the tenor and tone here at AZ.


And thank *you* for your support from the beginning, ped! You are one of the old-school members around here.

This is just a guess, but maybe the fact that Darrren and I participate in our boards leads to their success. I'm not saying that I have a whole lot to add in terms of skiing or hiking knowledge, but I try to make myself available for feedback and criticism. Much of what AZ has become is due to member feedback. And as I've always said, I enjoy being a member as much as the admin.

Darren runs a tight ship over at VFTT and his board truly is the authority of strictly hiking information, although I have received feedback from folks that at times it's too serious over there. On the other hand, it seems so many threads on AMC, especially M&M can turn into a political debate. I think we strike a nice balance between camaraderie and useful information here. There's room for all three though and each fill a unique niche.

I think we are emerging as *the* forum to discuss Northeast skiing though. It's going to really be interesting to see how the skiing forums do next season. I really like some of the overlap between skiing and hiking enthusiasts here too as that's sort of the mold I'm from.

As always, thanks for everyone's support and participation!


----------



## Max (May 7, 2004)

There's not much for me to add that already hasn't been said.  Except that I like Greg's forum better because threads can usually be counted on to stay on topic, and there isn't any negativism here.

And I got tired of the sarcasm and general idiocy of Terry (known as "UP" or "EYE HIKE" or whatever moniker she is currently using).

Like Michael says, you get tired of answering questions like "How do I climb Mt. Washington?"  If Leif Erickson had needed directions on how to get to North America, would we be bagging peaks in the Tyrol today instead?


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> If Dave M. has replied, how much more can be added???? :lol:


I wish Metsky would post here more often. The White Mountain Info Server was my inspiration for starting AZ. I absolutely loved looking at at the pics on that site and thought it would be great to have some place for others to contribute their hiking images. You can always count on Dave Metsky to provide accurate White Mountain info. I wonder which trails in the Whites he _hasn't_ been on. I bet the list is short.


----------



## Mike P. (May 7, 2004)

Greg, you can always ask him.  I suspect he had not been to many of the other trails besides the usual peakbagging trails in Mahoosucs, Cabot, unknown pond area.  I don't think he is trailbagging or has any desire to spend several days in the woods without a view but he does get out a lot.  Speaking of Dave, I need to drop him an Email.

As nice  & friendly as he is on-line, he's even a nicer guy in person.  So are'nt most people BTW, even those who people may find irritating on-line, I've found are nice when you meet them.  I've befriended some of the older boards most opinionated people throughout the years.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2004)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Greg, you can always ask him.


I see him log on from time to time so he knows about the site. I'm sure he'll stop by if he's interested...


----------



## David Metsky (May 10, 2004)

I sometimes stop by.  My ears were burning.

I'm actually planning more and more trips to places I haven't been.  Lots of stuff east of Rt 16, plus finishing up my NE 67, the last few near Eustis.  I'm also making a push to visit and get photos of all the remaining shelters and campsites I haven't visited.

Ski season is over, time to hike again.

 -dave-


----------



## MichaelJ (May 10, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Dave's here! Let the party begin!
 :beer: 

Enjoy the "east of Rt 16" stuff - that whole area (Wild River Valley, Caribou - Speckeled Mountain Wilderness) is fantastic!

I actually am looking forward to finishing my 48 this fall so that I can "feel free" to check out all these other places.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! Dave's here! Let the party begin!
> :beer:


Agreed. Good to see you here, Dave.


----------



## David Metsky (May 11, 2004)

I came for the converstaion.

I stayed for the extensive emoticon collection.

 -dave-


----------



## TenPeaks (May 11, 2004)

> I'm actually planning more and more trips to places I haven't been. Lots of stuff east of Rt 16, plus finishing up my NE 67, the last few near Eustis.



Those are my plans as well. Perhaps we'll meet on the trail.

I've got 7 of the 67 left. All in Maine: 2 in Baxter and 5 near Eustis. After that I'll be hitting some of the 100 highest and a few other spots I've missed over the years, such as the Baldface loop.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 11, 2004)

Gotta getta avatar, Dave!
 :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Gotta getta avatar, Dave!
> :lol:


Yeah. You must have a pic or two to choose from...


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 11, 2004)

Long time lurker, first time poster...over here.
I can attest that I first found out about both these boards (AZ and VFTT) through AMC.  AMC is the easiest to find...but not always the easiest to read...I have to agree that M&M is brutal.
Oh yeah, as far as meeting people, I'm not nearly as nice in person!


----------



## MtnMagic (May 11, 2004)

> Oh yeah, as far as meeting people, I'm not nearly as nice in person!/



Thanks for the good laugh and welcome!


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2004)

trailbiscuit said:
			
		

> AMC is the easiest to find...


Do a Google search for *AMC Forums*. Interesting what the first result is...  :lol:


----------



## Stephen (May 13, 2004)

Google.com said:
			
		

> appalachia.outdoors.org/bbs/
> Similar pages
> 
> AMC Forums
> ...


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2004)

Okay. You're right - second result...


----------



## trailbiscuit (May 13, 2004)

Google????  Never heard of it...  :wink:


----------



## Mike P. (May 13, 2004)

Finishing up my 2nd round of NH 48 this fall.  (different season than the first time.)  I have Owl's Head & Cabot to do this Spring (1st in summer), Isolation for the summer (1st Spring) and finishing on Cannonon B-day 43 in the fall  so family can take the Tram up)  : :beer: 

Finished the NE 65 before they added the two new ME peaks although I did do Spaulding.  Need to get North or Route 2 & east of Carter's still too.  (Only been to East Royce)

Also plan on a couple of ADK trips this year, including Algonquin to finish 2x on all the Northeast 5K's & another BSP trip year for number 3 there which will leave Algonquin again as the last of the 5K's to be done 3X  :dunce:

Also may knock off another Catskill 3500

&*(*&#$@^ list    :-?  :blink:


----------

